# Fehlermeldung "Path to ... does not exist! (?)



## Saleon (26. Mrz 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich versuche seit Tagen mit Eclipse eine Datenbankverbindung herzustellen. Als Datenbanken habe ich bisher XAMPP und MySQL ausprobiert und konfiguriert. Ich habe einen Treiber geladen und entsprechend den Anweisungen sowohl in Java als auch in Eclipse eingebunden. 
Nun wird mir diese Exception angezeigt, wenn ich die Datenbankverbindung herstellen möchte: 

[CODE lang="java" title="Die Exception"]java.sql.SQLException: path to 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php?route=/server/databases&lang=de': 'C:\Users\****\workspace\*****\http:' does not exist
[/CODE]

Ich habe Doktor Google rauf und runter durchsucht. Mehrmals alles geprüft und verschiedenes Ausprobiert. Ich komme nicht dahinter wo konkret das Problem besteht. Habt ihr eine Idee? 


Hier noch der Code zur Exception:

[CODE lang="java" title="Der Code"]public boolean connectToMysql(String localhost, String test, String user, String passwd){
            try{
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
            String connectionCommand = "jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1:3306/test?user=root&password=passwd";
            connection = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionCommand);
            return true;

            }catch (Exception ex){
            System.out.println("false");
            return false;
            }
    }[/CODE]

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für Euer Bemühen. Danke. Danke. Danke.

Lg


----------



## thecain (26. Mrz 2021)

Das scheint nicht der Code zu sein, der die Exception wirft, denn hier loggst du sie nicht (was du aber auch solltest)


----------



## Saleon (26. Mrz 2021)

Ich danke dir schon mal für deine Antwort. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht was du mit "denn hier loggst du sie nicht" meinst. Tut mir leid, dass ich das im Moment nicht verstehe. Mein Kopf ist nur müde von der Tagelangen Fehlersuche. Könnten Sie das konkretisieren, was Sie meinen?

Lg


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2021)

Wenn in dem gezeigtem Code eine Exception geworfen wird, fängst du diese, gibst dann aber auf der Konsole nur "false" aus.

Die gezeigte Fehlermeldung enthält aber die ganze Exception-Message, das passt also nicht zu dem gezeigten Code.


----------



## Saleon (26. Mrz 2021)

Hm. Ich glaube ich habe es. Ich habe mir meinen ganzen Code nochmal angeschaut und gesehen, dass er als Fehlerfrei angezeigt wird. Jedoch war der Projektordner mit einem roten Ausrufezeichen versehen. Ich habe dann entdeckt, dass was mit dem Bibliothekspfad nicht stimmte(hier waren ein paar eingebundene .jar-Dateien nicht mehr an den Platz wo sie sein sollten.). Habe das behoben und jetzt ist die Fehlermeldung weg. 

Ich danke euch. Ihr glaubt nicht wie sehr. Jetzt kann ich endlich weiter machen. 

lg


----------



## kneitzel (26. Mrz 2021)

Dann eine große Bitte: Fang als erstes an bei allen catch Anweisungen als Minimum die Exception und den Stacktrace auszugeben. Also sowas in der Art:

```
} catch (Exception ex) {
    System.err.println("Exception: " + ex.getMessage());
    ex.printStackTrace(System.err);
    // Dann von mir aus sowas ... wobei ein "false" doch nichts aussagt!
    System.out.println("false");
    return false;
}
```


----------



## Saleon (26. Mrz 2021)

Danke. Ich werde es beherzigen.

lg


----------

